# Weedeater Recommendation?



## blackbear (Jun 18, 2008)

Which weedeater brand is the best?Time to get a new one.....Echo anygood?


----------



## Hogtown (Jun 18, 2008)

Echo is good. I haven't owned one, but several of my friends do and they have given pretty good service.  I am going to sound like a broken record, but I say get a Stihl.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got a Homelite that has been very good to me over the last 5 years.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 18, 2008)

STIHL!!!!!!!!!

Mine is used on some nasty jobs and it just keeps going. Get it maintained properly and the Stihls last many years.


----------



## quikdrw63 (Jun 18, 2008)

what ever brand you get I would say get one with the interchangeable attachments.  I have an edger attachment, it works great.


----------



## Doyle (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got the Toro 4 stoke and cannot recommend it.  

1.  Very little torque.
2.  Doesn't like being held "up".  Not a bad thing when when cutting weeds but critical when using the pole saw trimming attachment.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Jun 18, 2008)

Kawasaki!!!


----------



## flatfoot (Jun 18, 2008)

Echo has been great for us. We use one of the heavy duty models and it has taken everything we have thrown at it. It has been used to "bushhog" small food plots in areas not accessable by tractor, trails through briar patches, kudzu, and just about everything else.
It is going on its 5 th  year. 

Stihl would be my next choice


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 18, 2008)

Ive had Echo's, Stihl, and Tanaka....  They all worked well..  However, you simply can't beat a Stihl.  I  have the Stihl KombiSystem and absolutly love it.  I have the KM90R motor and the weed trimmer attachment, and the edger attachment.  However, I have also used the blower and the pruner attachment with the 130 motor.   Its more expensive then a standard trimmer.  But if you plan on buying  a blower, or pruner (works just like a chainsaw and can cut down some small tree's easily), or any of the other attachments, it will be cheaper in the long run.   Go with the biggest motor you can afford.  The blower works better the bigger motor you buy.  If I was to do it again I would have bought the 110 motor, but I have no problems with my 90 at all.   It seems lighter then the bigger motors and I can use it for longer without getting fatigued.....


----------



## win280 (Jun 19, 2008)

NOT a Ryobi.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 19, 2008)

had a stihl and I had several problems until it finally quit after about 5 years of home use. Coil had to be replaced after about a month, the on/off switch broke and it was losing compression (yes I used the right mix) when I trashed it. But, I know folks who have had good luck with them too.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jun 19, 2008)

I've always had good luck with Stihl equipment, but I have never had one of their weedwackers.  I don't think it is a coincidence the yard crews tend to use them.....I bought an off brand (Solo - the same folks that make the backpack sprayer) that has been nothing but a rock solid performer for 4 years now.  
SG


----------



## weathermantrey (Jun 19, 2008)

Our most reliable weed eaters at work have been the echo's.


----------



## blackbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice!You guys are the BEST#1 ! I got the big echo 230 and ran it all weekend and never stalled or choked up and i was cutting some heavy saw grass in a swamp bottom! I highly recommend them,I want to get one of those limb cutter chain saw attachments and see how she does with that bad boy! That ought to be fun!
Thanks again for all the help!
blackbear


----------



## bullgator (Jun 22, 2008)

I have Husqvarna, never a problem. I also hear that Shindawa is used by alot of lawn services. Either way, get the straight shaft style because the curved shafts use a speedometer cable and are designed as light duty.


----------



## stevetarget (Jun 22, 2008)

Kawasaki, hands down.  I have had one for 5 years or so and no problems at all. I also have the saw attachment and it works like a champ too.


----------



## onemilmhz (Jun 22, 2008)

Another vote for Stihl.  You can see why in this thread...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=197362


----------



## bwarren2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Stihl, expensive but will last much longer. Just do it!


----------



## Rednec (Jun 24, 2008)

If just for home use id get the cheap one , i have homelite & Ryobi..
i have this homelite (less than $100) for 5 yrs never let me down, the more expensive ones will cost you $100 if shop does most any repair....


----------



## whitetail3 (Jul 4, 2008)

echo, stihl, or shindiawa.
i've had both for about ten years now and have never evr had a thing go wrong with my stihl otr shindiawa.
i dont know why people keep haveing problems with there stihls unless there just trying to tear them up.


----------



## ldavid008 (Jul 7, 2008)

Give Redmax a look. I really love mine, lots of power, steel shaft and only 9lbs. I put a metal blade on it for clearing a ditch line and it ate through the thick stuff like it wasn't there.


----------



## artz (Aug 21, 2008)

Echo "heavy duty" models...more expensive but they last more than just a couple of years and bush hog darn near anything !


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 28, 2008)

Umm..guys...I think he bought an echo back on 6-22.


----------



## Gamegetter (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like you already got your echo, but if anyone else is looking at old threads like me... I really like the Echo I bought six years ago.  I bought a steel blade for it and change to it for the real heavy use.  It will even cut small woody sprouts and such.  Use the heavy line for most things around the house.  Haven't had a bit of problem with my echo.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 4, 2008)

One word_Stihl..........


----------



## Flatone (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't forget about getting the right attachment!!  I have an echo that I've used since I was probably 5 years old!!  It is bullet proof.  I just recently had to replace a cracked gas tank by retro-fitting a new model since the unit is so old.  

I keep the saw blade attachment on it... if you have never used a sawblade.... go get one.  They are only about $12 and are the best at clearing brush/vines and woody stuff!  Makes all those plastic gimmicks and string look like toys!


----------



## browningboy (Sep 4, 2008)

Stihl !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

